# How to Learn Kenpo 101



## GouRonin (Jun 24, 2002)

I had a nice long chat with Seig last night regarding Kenpo and he convinced me that I do not know a d@mn thing about the art.

Being a man who is interested in exploration and willing to search out new things and aquaint myself with knowledge I decided that I had best rectify this problem and learn a Kenpo system so that I may finally converse in a sensible manner with all of you guys.

So I went out and bought a copy of black belt and started looking for my very own _"Learn Kenpo At Home"_ video series. Of course, I being the dunderhead that I am would not even think of undertaking this task of choosing a series without asking you...the good folk of Martialtalk in the Kenpo section which one I should take.

So vote away my friends!

1)The Karate Connection - IKCA.
www.karateconnection.com

2)Larry Tatum
www.ltatum.com

3)Rick Fowler
www.metroart.com/kenpo

4)Lee Wedlake
www.lwkarate.com

5)Kicnjab productions
www.kicnjab.com

If anyone else has any good kenpo videos please let me know. I shall choose the best one with your help folks and then set about to learn and master this powerful system.

Then when I am ready I will seek out a Kenpo Master who will give me my black belt so that I too can argue with you about why you are all wrong but me.


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2002)

Doc Chape'l


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 24, 2002)

We can add that one.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jun 24, 2002)

Doug,

Didn't Steve Spry "The Super Guy" already mail you a black belt?

Seriously you should consider giving up Kenpo and move to a country where having a gun is legal. Then you could shoot all of these argumentative Kenpo fanatics in self-defense. The only thing they could do then, is haunt your @$$. And why would they wanna do that? It's not even a good looking one. (Not that I've checked you out or anything...) :rofl:

Your asking for advice? On a Kenpo Forum? Man are you in for it!!! At least you asked the question on a forum where they won't eat your brains out of your head for asking. (Who am I kidding?) :rofl: 

I can't believe the bickering that happens when you get a bunch of bored Kenpo people in a room. When they run out of Kenpo crap to argue about, some numb nutts will ask how many sides a traingle has... then your really in for it. 

I was reading the Thinking Outside Of The Box thread, and I was astonished at how overcomplicated my fellow Kenpoists have to be when analyzing something as simple as a traingle.

Just for $hits and giggles... Here's the ONLY answer!

A traingle has two sides, because...

1. The top is the top (not a side at all)
2. The bottom is the bottom (again not a side, but the bottom)
3. The inside has two sides (the left and the right side)
4. The outside shares the same two sides as the inside
5. The front and back don't exhist, because the traingle is a 2 dimensional geometric structure and a true traingle cannot exhist in 3 dimensions.

but...

The correct question to yield the answer "they" are probably looking for would be... "HOW MANY SURFACES DOES A TRAINGLE HAVE". (Remember to count the inside, the ouside, the joints formed by intersecting lines, the front and back of the surface it is represented on, and lets not forget the bottom.)

I can't help but wonder how this is all going to help me when someone is going to bash my brains in for being a smart *** in the first place, but at least I was a participant in the whole "I'm smarter than you" prepetual pissing contest that happens everywhere in Kenpo Land. :rofl:

Your Friend,
Billy

P.S. If you wanna learn real kenpo, experience is the best teacher... Just remember it can be harder on you than an instructor, and the lesson you learn can cost you more than you wanna pay. There are guys out there with the scars to prove it.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I think you're talking bollocks old lad.

For a start, kenpo is partly a science, which is why some of the discussions can get in depth and technical, as they can about any science.

Also, this forum is FULL of incredibly helpful people, I don't think you can have read it very carefully if you're going to make comments as you have done.

Ian.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't forget Tim Bulot


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I had a nice long chat with Seig last night regarding Kenpo and he convinced me that I do not know a d@mn thing about the art.
> 
> ...



Gou,

It depends on what you want to do. I've watched the first 3 series listed and the Bulot series. Also seen Wedlake Yellow and him teaching Brown techs on a Sean Kelly tape. All of the tapes are "for reference" except IKCA which you learn and send your tapes in, but that isn't EPAK. It's Kenpo and they have some solid techniques, but there isn't a lot of concept and theory in the way it's talked about on the forums (i.e. angle of incident, zone theory, HWD, etc...) Even though I think Mr. LeRoux knows all that stuff. But you can train and get your Black. 

The Tatum series is very good in my opinion. High production quality. He does the techs twice, slow and fast. It will take you through 3rd black (no forms, those tapes are seperate) and you can watch him beat up on Clyde sometimes. Then maybe you can catch a Belt test and show what you've learned or go to Pasadena and test???

The Tim Bulot series is only finished through Green I think. It's a great series. High production quality (he taped the Tatum series). He a 5th under Tatum. The tapes are a fraction of the cost of Tatum (and comes with the forms and sets), but I think they are only available to his students???

The Rick Folwer tapes have good info. They are technically sound and have a Texas twang to the teaching. He was a Planas 7th so he knows his stuff. All the info is there, but they don't look as well made as Bulot's series. They look more home video camera style, sort of like the Brent Berry series that's always being sold on EBay. Which is strange because the tapes he (Fowler) did with Huk Planas are extremely high quality, so I can't figure out why his (Fowler's) tapes don't look that good???

Like a said I only have the Yellow Belt on Wedlake and it was ok. I'd have to really look at it to give you a better report.

jb :asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> Being a man who is interested in exploration and willing to search out new things and aquaint myself with knowledge I decided that I had best rectify this problem and learn a Kenpo system so that I may finally converse in a sensible manner with all of you guys.
> *


Gou,

I don't know you very well at all but I think I know you well enough to see that you must be
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
!

I mean, really.  You are kidding right?  You just wanted to start everyone arguing about the tapes.  

Well, anyway, my 2cents is that Mr. Planas is supposedly The Man for knowing and teaching the basics and it looks like he covers this in Volumes 1 and 2.  These won't directly get you rank, but as far as discussing the principles... these are probably valuable even as a pre-cursor to anything else you get. 

http://ckfonline.org/huk/videos.shtml

I plan to get the first two and maybe others for reference.  But if you wait a while, I am producing some this Fall (finally) I think and naturally, they will be the best!

I can't believe everyone didn't suspect something.
:rofl: 
Email or PM me if I'm wrong.  Gou has no shame.  What a great way to get a debate raging.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 24, 2002)

Sort of like ranting on certain people!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 24, 2002)

I have Huk's tapes for all the Forms.  They are a good reference ... but nothing replaces a teacher. I have seen Rick Fowler's and they were the correct techniques, but the body mechanics just were not there (in terms of explaining the Principles, Concepts, and Theories of EPAC.)

I have not seen Chuck Sullivan's or Larry Tatum's. I did see some good technique tapes at a friend's house and they looked ok (at least the same techniques I do.)  I am definitly not certain of the name.  Maybe someone can help with the correct name - Tabutai or Sabaki or ????

That's my 2 cents worth.

I recommend finding a teacher, going for a weekend, and taping yourself under his/her supervision at the end of the lesson.  That way you have a reference of material actually learned and corrected by a live person.  It is a great memory jogger, as vs. trying to learn something from a tape, out of context.  But you may have no choice depending on where you live.  

Good Luck,
-Michael Billings
UKS-Texas


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *
> I recommend finding a teacher, going for a weekend, and taping yourself under his/her supervision at the end of the lesson.  That way you have a reference of material actually learned and corrected by a live person.  It is a great memory jogger, as vs. trying to learn something from a tape, out of context.  But you may have no choice depending on where you live.
> ...



This is an excellent idea.  I have discussed this topic with others before.  If you teacher will let you tape a "review" session then you have an invaluable reference guide.  I got this idea from the IKC.  They remind you that once your "training" is complete, you have a video record of your test, and their notes.  Good idea, even better I think if it is your instructor teaching you in person, that this would be a very cool "video notebook."  Especially if you can get them to do all the techniques on you.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> Gou,
> ...



Hey CD,

Sometimes people will ask an honest question. I consider this to be one of those times. I don't know Doug that well either, but I know him well enough to know that he hasn't been able to find a Kenpo instructor that will hold regular class and allow him to learn the system the way he'd like (not placing blame, but people have lives and choose not to teach regularly) to the degree that he's had to make his way to another art, Systema. Some folks don't have a 7th down the street and need alternative methods to fill that void. As Mr. Billings said, "you may have no choice depending on where you live."

Folks on this board don't spend an excessive amount of time arguing about anything from what I've seen, or setting up a topic to just argue and make fun (unless it is in fun).

The tapes I spoke of I've watched and the ones that your "recommending", I have, but I haven't watched so I didn't make a comment on those.

just my thoughts and I could be wrong, 

jb:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

Jason and Gou,

I mean no disrespect and I don't want to discourage anyone from asking a question or making a post.

As I said, I thought for sure he was just trying to start something.  I don't know where anyone could get that kind of an idea about him.  

He did conclude with:
"Then when I am ready I will seek out a Kenpo Master who will give me my black belt so that I too can argue with you about why you are all wrong but me."

Which of course, does seem to be a "goal" of Kenpo since Mr. Parker's death....

I didn't know he had a style or rank... but I checked his profile and I see I'm wrong.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *The Tim Bulot series is only finished through Green I think. It's a great series. High production quality (he taped the Tatum series). He a 5th under Tatum. The tapes are a fraction of the cost of Tatum (and comes with the forms and sets), but I think they are only available to his students???
> *



I dunno .. I know they USED TO be for sale on his website,
but maybe has since changed that.  I also heard a *RUMOR* 
that Mr Bulot put the tapes on public access, and has gotten a
LOT of new students that way!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Sort of like ranting on certain people!  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dan *



All you succeeded in doing was convincing me not to release anymore information on the subject.  It is also an act of cowardice to spread your disease to another thread and hide behind what someone else was doing by putting your stamp on it.  I will not be responding to you again.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

Was part of this my fault?  What did I do?


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Was part of this my fault?  What did I do?
> *



It's not you. Mr. Farmer and Rainman are having a little public bruhaha (I'm guessing from the 2 man set thread)....Maybe Mr. C will get them on the phone together and they'll find out that they actually can get a long....

He's done it to me twice...


jb:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Ian,

Kenpo is a partly science?
Really? I had no Idea...? Gosh... You're smart! You can spell science! :roflmao:

The discussions can get technical? 
Now, I'm impressed! Truely! You have shown me the way... the truth... and the light... You're the man Satan!

Helpful people on Martial Talk? vs. other kenpo forums? 
Nope. Nicer yes. More helpful? I don't think so... 

Lastly, I read more than I post. There are people on this board that should try that.

Gou... Run!!! Run Fast!!! Run Now!!! The brain washing session is going to begin soon!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Gou,I mean, really.  You are kidding right?  You just wanted to start everyone arguing about the tapes.
> I can't believe everyone didn't suspect something.
> Gou has no shame.  What a great way to get a debate raging.*



_**looking innocently as I put away my fishing pole**_

I have no idea what you are talking about. I'm dead serious! I will become a Kenpo Master by video! Then you'll be sorry! A Judo chop for you! I have shame...oh boy do I have shame! ...somewhere around here I have it...let me find it ok?



> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I didn't know he had a style or rank... but I checked his profile and I see I'm wrong.*



My style is the beat-down-whoop@ss style! And stop looking at my profile ya perv!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 24, 2002)

What would we do without Gou trying to stir things up.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> All you succeeded in doing was convincing me not to release anymore information on the subject.  It is also an act of cowardice to spread your disease to another thread and hide behind what someone else was doing by putting your stamp on it.  I will not be responding to you again. *



And now the school yard mentality starts, if we don't play by my rules I will take my ball and go home.  I think Rainman you are reading too much into Sigung's comment.  He might have been commenting about one of Gou's many, many, many rants or even one of mine.  I think you got your feathers ruffled on the 2 man set thread and you are now looking for jabs at your expense at every turn.  If anyone was to start seriously picking on you the moderators would put a stop to it.


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



The problem with USENet is that it's full of trolls. 

The problem with forums is that while there's less trolls, you still can't get rid of all of them.

I.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



While I have seen Mr. Lear in themorning before he got all made up I wouldn't say he looks as bad as a troll.  Although the thought of him living under a bridge makes some sense.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> While I have seen Mr. Lear in themorning before he got all made up I wouldn't say he looks as bad as a troll.  Although the thought of him living under a bridge makes some sense.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



http://www.tuxedo.org/~esr/jargon/html/entry/troll.html

Ian.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I thought humor might alleviate another spark leading to a flame, I guess that was too subtle.  *"Play nicely"* 

Mt moderator


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jun 24, 2002)

Just remember Mr. Satan...

When you make a troll mad he can act alot like a monkey at the zoo. When he gets to a certain point he'll begin to throw poo at you!

:moon:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> **looking innocently as I put away my fishing pole***



I rest my case.
:shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I rest my case.*



No likes an _"I told you so"_ kinda guy ya know...


----------



## Courtney's Dad (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Gou,

I know from some of your previous posts, that you already know a heck of a lot.  but here's my novice view anyway.D :

I've only watched the tatum series.  yellow, orange, purple techs, short 1, short 2, blocking and sparring.

from my limited experience, they are really helpful. Mr. Tatum sure can move.  (and it is kinda fun watching Clyde "dummy" for him)eek:

however, i've recently started taking lessons from Mr. Tatum and my first lesson on the mat I learned just how much I didn't learn from watching tape and practicing with my daughter. WOW!

WOW!  i liked the tapes but it's a poor substitute for actually "feeling" a technique work.  he demo'd a tech on me one day at MAYBE 1/8th speed(?) but i felt it for about four days.:rofl: 

have fun :


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jun 25, 2002)

i personally take offence to anyone claiming to know why gou hasn't got a kenpo instructor because he does in fact have one and that is me.our schedules don't always mesh but let me tell you the time is soon for more smack after my burial opps i mean my wedding haha! and yes gou is stirring the pot you people can't really be that dumb to not know when he is jiving you can you? in short gou has said this to me personally iam a retard at a lego convention i just can't get it together,i see him still but then he is like a fart in a car he is gone with the wind.
so sayeth the wookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

later
jay
ps 208 yall!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *i personally take offence to anyone claiming to know why gou hasn't got a kenpo instructor because he does in fact have one and that is me.our schedules don't always mesh but let me tell you the time is soon for more smack after my burial opps i mean my wedding haha! and yes gou is stirring the pot you people can't really be that dumb to not know when he is jiving you can you? in short gou has said this to me personally iam a retard at a lego convention i just can't get it together,i see him still but then he is like a fart in a car he is gone with the wind.
> so sayeth the wookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Well since you're ratting Gou out .. tell us all .. what rank is he,
really?


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *i personally take offence to anyone claiming to know why gou hasn't got a kenpo instructor because he does in fact have one and that is me.our schedules don't always mesh but let me tell you the time is soon for more smack after my burial opps i mean my wedding haha! and yes gou is stirring the pot you people can't really be that dumb to not know when he is jiving you can you? in short gou has said this to me personally iam a retard at a lego convention i just can't get it together,i see him still but then he is like a fart in a car he is gone with the wind.
> so sayeth the wookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Jay,

No one said he "hasn't got a Kenpo instructor", but that your schedules haven't allowed for consistent training. No need to take offense if it isn't true. He's not really stirring OUR pot, he's stirring YOUR pot. We're gonna keep doing what we do, your the one that's gonna now find time to bring your little Systema dude back into the fold (I guess). As a fourth, your certainly far from a retard, but your certainly a busy man. In regards to the fart comment.......I've heard he smells like that

jb:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 25, 2002)

I think we will have to get together and get Gou a new personalized T-Shirt after Jaybacca's rant.  I can just see it now, at the Big Guys camp Gou walking around in a T-shirt saying "Fart in the Car"


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *gou has said this to me personally..... "i am a retard at a lego convention... i just can't get it together."*



Heh heh heh...I come up with the best one liners don't I?



> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *p.s. - 208 yall!*



Then you always go and make me laugh.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Jay,
> He's not really stirring OUR pot, he's stirring YOUR pot.*



_**pssst**_

Hey JB... Jaybacca decided to join me and do some fishing of his own.

Man...it's just far too easy to get Kenpoists all riled up.

Don't worry though. From now on. I'll be serious!


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well since you're ratting Gou out .. tell us all .. what rank is he,
> really?*



Systema has no rank. You don't pay attention do you? 50 push-ups for you.


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Systema has no rank. You don't pay attention do you? 50 push-ups for you. *


Don't make me tell on you.  You know where to send the money order.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Jun 25, 2002)

Gou is...

A Third Degree Brown Belt in the I.K.K.O. under Mr. Conatser

A First Degree Black Belt in the I.K.K.I. under Makua Spry
He got the certificate in the mail... honest!!!

A White Belt in Gou Ronin's Drunken Monkey Stlye
(The embroidered white belt is the highest honor in this system) 

And, I think he is still a private in the Royal Canadian Spetznaz.

Keith... I hope this helps.

Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Don't make me tell on you.  You know where to send the money order. *



Hey, who are you, DC? We already got one of those around here!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *i personally take offence to anyone claiming to know why gou hasn't got a kenpo instructor because he does in fact have one and that is me.our schedules don't always mesh but let me tell you the time is soon for more smack after my burial opps i mean my wedding haha! and yes gou is stirring the pot you people can't really be that dumb to not know when he is jiving you can you? in short gou has said this to me personally iam a retard at a lego convention i just can't get it together,i see him still but then he is like a fart in a car he is gone with the wind.
> so sayeth the wookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I know about "Jaybacca". He is a legend in Canada, and Gou's teacher. The Provinces are safe with those two. Trust me!:samurai:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 25, 2002)

Juuuuust can't let go of the belts can ya?

Systema. No belts. Boxing. No belts. NO BELTS! *NO BELTS! NYET! NYET!* 

Bah, you all make me wanna borscht!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Juuuuust can't let go of the belts can ya?
> 
> ...



I'd rather be like the Dog, and just mellow out!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, who are you, DC? We already got one of those around here!:rofl: *


But you are on the OTHER side of the continental divide!


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 26, 2002)

But I see you went from Sokoli Stalina to barstool prophet. The truth at last, praise Gou the truth at last.   


:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

I have seen Gou on a Barstool, and as the woman danced in front of us he wasn't spouting any wisdom.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I have seen Gou on a Barstool, and as the woman danced in front of us he wasn't spouting any wisdom. *



Heyyyyyyy! I thought you were unconsious at that point!!!
:cheers: :ladysman:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

Naaaaa, I had to behave so I could drive back to the motel and be ready for the next days training.  But at Blay's a woman could have danced in front of me and I would not have noticed.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Naaaaa, I had to behave so I could drive back to the motel and be ready for the next days training.  But at Blay's a woman could have danced in front of me and I would not have noticed. *



Rumor has it that she did Rob!!!! :lol:

Dan


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised.   I know when I was playing my game of horseshoes in the tournament that I had to have drank almost a dozen beers.  The problem was that american beer is making love in a canoe, ************ close to  water.  If it was for the rye and wine I would have stayed sober.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 27, 2002)

at the pub........ :cheers: I'm gonna start drinking......... (& I'll buy the first)!

This is just tooooooooo much!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *at the pub........ :cheers: I'm gonna start drinking......... (& I'll buy the first)!
> 
> This is just tooooooooo much! *



They serve choclate milk now???


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 27, 2002)

I love milk.
:iws:
Especially now that I'm on the wagon.
:iws:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I love milk.
> :iws:
> ...



*AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!* 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Yep, about every 20 hours or so!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

We need to set up some sort of Fines if he falls off!!!!!

:soapbox:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

It's been 2 days. Sadly, Jaybacca is getting married tomorrow and coming to my place tonight for a get together with the rest of the boys.

I'll try and start again tomorrow.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thats one dollar in the pot!


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

You better start me a tab...


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

You never paid the last tab!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 29, 2002)

Private lessons...... contact me........

:asian:


----------



## amerkenpoclrwtr (Jun 30, 2002)

I would most definitely chose the larry tatum vidoes in my opion they are the best available


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 30, 2002)

Tatum and Huk have the best videos out so far...

:asian:


----------



## Kenpolane (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey Mr. Conatser

You said Tatum and Huk have the best videos so far......

Leads one to believe you may have something in the works, or know of better things to come.

From your opinion, what makes the best video program ? :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 30, 2002)

I have heard many good things about Mr. Planas' video series collection. A lot of people I've talked with seem to enjoy his videos. 

Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpolane _*
> Hey Mr. Conatser, From your opinion, what makes the best video program *



Well, actually it depends upon what you want.  Some just want the base techniques and how to do them ..... same for the forms and sets.   Yet others want more advanced knowledge on the same said material.... i.e., principles or variations, family groupings, etc.

As time goes on we will see more and more videos and specific topics....... Skip Hancock's videos are also excellent as well as some other works that are being shot as we speak.
:asian:


----------

